# Ex Cop tells where to hide your stash



## BradKajukenbo (Sep 27, 2019)

Its free on Youtube called Never Get Busted. 

Berry Cooper is an ex Narc agent. He created the DVD Never Get Busted where he tells and shows you how to conceal your "Stash" while driving. He also explains how he would profile travelers to make big drug busts. Along how drug dogs are trained.



Also watch on youtube Volume 2. Never Get Busted Again


----------



## LEAN (Sep 28, 2019)

It's a cool video about some guy who went from a cop to teacher but for the most part what he's saying has no relevance to todays drug smugglers. 

If you get pulled over and the cops say they are gonna bring a dog, that means they are gonna have the dog alert on your car no matter what just by signaling to the dog to scratch, jump, or sit... then they have free reign to search your car because the dog alerted to "drugs".

The real smugglers have very sophisticated ways of hiding drugs and bringing them to the locations... Just look at how the cartels operate. They will fully weld a compartment into a truck or car and their is NO way a dog will alert on that because they have fully sealed the box and cleaned the car to make sure no drugs have left a scent on the vehicle.

Any cop that wants to bring a dog out just wants to fuck you over and search your car...


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Sep 28, 2019)

LEAN said:


> It's a cool video about some guy who went from a cop to teacher but for the most part what he's saying has no relevance to todays drug smugglers.
> 
> If you get pulled over and the cops say they are gonna bring a dog, that means they are gonna have the dog alert on your car no matter what just by signaling to the dog to scratch, jump, or sit... then they have free reign to search your car because the dog alerted to "drugs".
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you. In the video he explained about a handler making the dog give a false alert. I think he called it a false positive. Drug Sniffing dogs are Law Enforcement's tool to get around our 4th Amendment rights.

Still in this day, what has not changed is the bullshit reason cops give to pull you over when really they have no reason is "I pulled you over for failure to maintain a correct lane of travel". And its like if they don't have any probable cause, they call for the K-9. 

I got stopped by OSP just north of Medford. I was living in Seattle but had come to Redding for Thanksgiving with family. It was like around 4am. He said he stopped me for weaving in my lane and wanted to make sure I was ok to drive. Took my Reg and License back to his car to check it. When he came back to my car his demeanor had changed. He said he was getting a slight order of weed and Asked me if I had or used any weed which I haven't. If i get stoned when I drive, I forget I'm driving. I only smoke weed when I am home and usually its after dinner. He asked me out of my car which I didn't object to. I was told he was getting all the red flags indicating I may be transporting narcotics and to help myself and let him take a quick look in my car. His red flags were, My age, I was coming out of California and had Washington Plates. And I only had one dufflebag for my weekend holiday trip. I asked him what would happen if I refused, he told me that he would have a Narcotic Detecting dog out and if it alerted on my car, they didn't need my permission and wouldn't be able to help me. 

It was hella cold, he had already irritated me and I just wanted to get home so I let him search. He searched my car HARD. Before he started searching he had called another officer to stand next to me in front of his car while he searched. When he opened my trunk, all I had in there was a case of 1000 paintballs. He opened each bag and dumped them in my trunk. He took a pocket knife and opened about a dozen paintballs which made his gloves a bit of a mess. After he was done he told me to get back in my car and he would be with me in a moment. When get did come back to my car, he told me to drive safe and gave me a warning for not driving straight. 

So I was pulled over for being all over my lane like I was drunk. Yet I was never asked about if I had any thing to drink or even took any DUI tests. It is easy to tell I was profiled.


----------



## Gulysses3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Wow that’s such horse shit. Free country my ass. Glad you were able to go on your way.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Sep 28, 2019)

Gulysses3 said:


> Wow that’s such horse shit. Free country my ass. Glad you were able to go on your way.



Now I do want to say I've been pulled over many times. My attitude towards them depend on their attitude when they walk up to my window. And I'd say 90% of the time the officers were respectful. 

Now the ones who have approached me with the attitude that they know I'm guilty of something, My attitude towards them have been "Fuck you. Get a Warrant. I don't answer questions. Am I being detained." Cops hate the most is when you answer they questions with a question. Its like these kind of cops believe just because you forgot to signal or got a break light out means you are running the mother load of drugs. 

Its sad because there are so many people who forget or are not sure what rights they have. And the only rights a cop is going to tell you or want to tell you is your Miranda Rights. 

www.flexyourrights.org


----------



## HashCache (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm used to hearing cops saying something like, "You match the description of a person we might be looking for."
The first time an officer said that to me, I asked, "What do you mean, someone you MIGHT be looking for?" 
His response was "Well I have to check your pockets first and then I'll know for sure." 
I don't know, maybe thats actually normal for cops to say these days but at the time it seemed like just the easiest bullshit excuse to search me.


----------

